# hey, i'm new here



## Guest (Nov 26, 2001)

hello ::waves::I'm 20 and think I may have IBS, so I'm just surfing around and reading about other people's experiences. My problem is mainly C, but sometimes I'll randomly have D, and I never go too long without a BM because I'm hyper-conscious about going to the bathroom because it usually helps ease the icky pains in my intestines. I have nasty little pains that feel like there's a little elf in my colon giving it kicks every now and then... I guess it's trapped air. Yum. Much of the time I just have a gross feeling in my stomach.Granted, it could be something else because I haven't had any of the diagnostic tests (not in a while, anyway). I would have already done this, but i'm a university student and my access to good health care is somewhat minimal. Whatever I have, it does seem to fit the symptoms of IBS (discomfort that is associated with a change in bowel habits or stool form, yada yada yada) and a lot of the people's stories here sound vey familiar. So... just introducing myself to let y'all know that I'm hanging around.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i used to joke about having a little elf kicking my insides too.. funny







)welcome to the board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2001)

hee hee... damn colon elves... my, that's peculiar.


----------

